# Iframe transparent



## Jack the Ripper (10. März 2003)

Also mein Prob ist das auf meinem Layout im Hintergrund nen Logo ist.Um den TExt reinsetzten zu können muss ich ne Iframe nehmen wie kann ich das machen das die Iframe duchsichtig ist. Spireich das Logo soll durch die Frame zu sehen sein.

Thx 4 HElp


----------



## Adam Wille (10. März 2003)

Erklärst du uns bitte noch, warum du einen iFrame nehmen *musst*?

Geist


----------



## Jack the Ripper (10. März 2003)

DEs LAyout ist ziemlich klein weil der Typ des genau auf euf die Siete haben will ohne das rechts und unten ne Scrollbar ist.Deswegen kannst mir nun Weiter Helfen?


----------



## Adam Wille (10. März 2003)

Heißt für mich nicht, dass da ein iFrame zum Einsatz kommen muss...

...zumal die afaik eh keinen transparenten Hintergrund bieten.

Scrollbalken kann man auch unterdrücken im Falle eines Falles, aber so wirklich verstehe ich nicht, wie dein Sachverhalt aussieht.

Hast du mal nen Link zu ner Beispieldatei online?

Geist


----------



## Jack the Ripper (10. März 2003)

Aber wenn du nen TExt hast der über 3/4 der Page geht wird des Problematisch wenn man nen reines GfX LAyout hat oder meinst nicht?


----------



## Jack the Ripper (11. März 2003)

Ne hab ich net weil ich zurzeit kein Webspace hab wo ich des Hochladen.


----------



## Avariel (11. März 2003)

Eigentlich brauchst du gar keinen transparenten Hintergrund, da könnte man einfach schnell was zusammentricksen. Schau dir das hier mal an: >>Link<< 

In Kurzform wie ich mir das denke:
Du nimmst dein Hintergrundbild, markierst den Teil, der später von dem I-Frame verdeckt wird, schneidest ihn aus und machst ein eigenständiges Bild draus. Dann noch per PS nen weißen Layer mit relativ geringer Deckkraft drüber, so dass man alles durchsieht und es nur blasser ausschaut. Das ganze benutzt du dann als Hintergrundbild im I-Frame.


----------



## HJA (23. April 2003)

Den IFRAME transparent zu machen ist da aber einfacher.  

Im Iframe-Tag einfügen: ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true"

Bitte groß schreiben, da es sonst nicht richtig funktioniert!

z.B. <iframe name="messages" width="100%" height="100%" src="window.asp" scrolling="no" border="0" frameborder="0" ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true">

Im Body der Seite die im Iframe angezeigt werden soll einfügen: style="background-color:transparent"

z.B. 

<body style="background-color:transparent">

Falls es dafür nicht schopn zu spät war, viel Spaß.

HJA


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. April 2003)

Hi HJA und welcome on Board



> *ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true">*



Das is aber leider übelster MS only Code - glaub nichtmal das den der IE 5 verstehen würde... Is das gleiche wie mit den Alpha() Filter - ist praktisch, aber zu MS fixiert...

@Jack.

Lass den IFrame sein wenn er unbedingt transparent sein muss und machs lieber mit einem Layer. Entweder mit overflow:scroll; oder vielleicht mit DHTML-Scroller, jenachdem wie umfangreich die Page wird wäre evtl. Flash noch eine alternative...


ciao


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (23. April 2003)

ich find den Ansatz von Avariel recht gut


----------



## Avariel (25. April 2003)

Danke  

Wie´s der Zufall will hab ich grad ein ähnliches Problem selber. Was ich nur noch nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt hab: Wie positionier ich den Layer? Die Layerposition definiert sich ja standardmäßig am oberen und linken Seitenrand, heißt also das der Text wenn ich das Browserfenster verkleiner sich radikal verschiebt und plötzlich gar nix mehr geht :-(
Hat jemand ne Idee was man da machen kann?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. April 2003)

hast du das irgendwo online stehen, zwecks anschaun?


----------



## Marvin (25. April 2003)

hast du möglicherweise ein position:fixed drin? darf nämlich nicht. dann dürfte sich auch det text nicht mehr verschieben.


----------



## Prophet (6. Mai 2003)

@HJA

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, dass jetzt endlich mit ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true" gelöst wurde. Es funktioniert im IE und Phoenix bestens. Danke sehr!!! 


@crono

(wegen MS Alpha() Filter)

Benutze den hier: -moz-opacity:50% ,dann geht es auch im Netscape 


gruss

Prophet


----------



## Avariel (6. Mai 2003)

Ok, mein Problem hat sich schon von allein gelöst. Der Layer befand sich noch innerhalb einer Tabelle, die auf align="center" war. Wenn man aus dem 'center' ein 'left' gemacht hat, gings dann plötzlich


----------



## Ferdinand (26. Juni 2003)

*Weiß nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe*

Kann mir jemand sagen warum das InlineFrame nicht transparent ist?
Ich kann es mir nicht erklären warum es nicht funktioniert!

Hier mein Quelltext:



> <html>
> 
> <head>
> <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
> ...



Gruß Ferdinand


----------



## HJA (26. Juni 2003)

Weil im Body der Seite die im Inlineframe angezeigt wird etwas fehlt.

<body style="background-color:transparent">

Gruß
HJA


----------



## StoneyMOTU (1. Februar 2004)

erstmal hi, mein erstes posting 

hab fast das gleiche problem...



> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *Eigentlich brauchst du gar keinen transparenten Hintergrund, da könnte man einfach schnell was zusammentricksen. Schau dir das hier mal an: >>Link<<*



wie bekomme ich dieses halbtransparente feld in meine hp?

hab hier noch n anderes beispiel: http://www.rap-source.de/ruffryders/INDEX/ 

freu mich über jede hilfe


----------



## CatDog (14. März 2004)

hi leute bin neu hier und dies ist mein erstes posting ich wollte euch danken habt mir echt viel geholfen war schon seit tagen auf der suche nach so einem code
abe rirgendwie krieg ich das nicht hin der zeiht das fesnter nicht transparent hier ist der htmlcode:

<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_reloadPage(init) {  //reloads the window if Nav4 resized
  if (init==true) with (navigator) {if ((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) {
    document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight; onresize=MM_reloadPage; }}
  else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH) location.reload();
}
MM_reloadPage(true);
//-->
</script>
</head>

<body background="Trapped%201280%20mit%20Menü.JPG">
<div id="Layer1" style="position:absolute; left:2px; top:123px; width:111px; height:568px; z-index:1">
  <p></p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp; </p>
  <p align="center"><a href="home.htm">Home</a></p>
  <p align="center">Shop</p>
  <p align="center"></div>
<div id="Layer2" style="position:absolute; left:134; top:129; width:884; height:649; z-index:2"> 
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<p align="center">
&nbsp;

</head>
<iframe name="messages" width="97%" height="80%" src="window.asp" scrolling="no" border="1" frameborder="1" ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true"></iframe>
</body>
<body style="background-color:transparent">


----------



## ExCeLLeNcE (14. März 2004)

hu hu bin neu hier ! geile seite !


----------



## m salland (20. Februar 2005)

oh man ich hab im google gesucht und gesucht, und dann hab ich diese seite hier gefunden, dass mit dem transparent hat auch supi geklappt, nur ein prob ist da und zwar verzerrt sich die schrift ganz komisch


http://salland.xardas.lima-city.de/probe/index.htm



achja, das was der user vormir wollte ich hab mal nachgeguckt, das war ein extrabild mit adobe photoshop erstellt.


----------

